# It's home...and leaking!



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi guys. I'm headed back to the dealer on Monday (ARRGGGHHH), but just wondered what this might be. I just brought home my 2006 m6. I put about 80 miles on it...parked it in the garage, and I noticed a drip on the garage floor, behind the front drivers side tire. Looks dark like oil, but I have no way to get under & poke around right now.

Thanks much


----------



## ColdOnes (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like you've got the dreaded leaking front strut problem on the 06's. There's alot of people that have the same scenario as you.


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

Could be the strut problem. I have also heard of packing grease and oil that drips down but this seems to occur in the heat and yours was in the garage. Just take it back to the dealer to be sure and have them fill the gas up for you for wasting your time


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ahhhh....the leaky strut. Yes, I do indeed have one. 
Dealer had to order a new one, and it should be here in a couple days. I have never had this happen with any car I have ever owned. Sure, right now GM is obligated to replace it, but perhaps they could install a more reliable part and save us all a lot of aggravation. --Just a thought.


----------

